# Anavar dosage for women



## BuildMusclady (Jul 14, 2016)

I ran a cycle last year and had very successful results. 20mg an hour before working out 5 days per week.

I decided to run it again but was only able to find 40mg capsules (not something I can cut in half...

My question is, has any other female ran this dosage before and can you please let me know how you handled it. Or any suggestions as to what I can do?

Thank you


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BuildMusclady said:


> I ran a cycle last year and had very successful results. 20mg an hour before working out 5 days per week.
> 
> I decided to run it again but was only able to find 40mg capsules (not something I can cut in half...
> 
> ...


 Do not run it at that dosage, research refutable labs for it also, the side effects for women are no joke, keep the dose between 5 and 10mg. Other than that if you cannot find good var then 10mg every other day of NPP for 6-8 weeks is a good cycle for women, it would mean injecting though.

Alpha Pharma Var is spot on and would be the main recommendation on this board along with Pharmacom.

Don't overdo it and play it safe.

Edit: f**k those capsules off and don't use them. Best advice I can give you.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What are the results you are hoping to achieve from it?

Obviously the pros vs cons are something that only you can decide are worth it.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

20mg of real Anavar is plenty for most women. I would try and find an alternative source if I were you.

You can also buy a pill splitter from the likes of Boots for a few quid which will split most tablets with ease.

Doses higher than 20mg are used but if you are a beginner or relatively new to the lifting world with no aspirations of competition I'd leave it at 20mg.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DC1 said:


> 20mg of real Anavar is plenty for most women. I would try and find an alternative source if I were you.
> 
> You can also buy a pill splitter from the likes of Boots for a few quid which will split most tablets with ease.
> 
> Doses higher than 20mg are used but if you are a beginner or relatively new to the lifting world with no aspirations of competition I'd leave it at 20mg.


 20mg is still a fairly high dose for a female to start off with IMO......


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

If you find legit/good stuff, 10mg is more than enough.


----------



## G Kaur (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to this and not sure if this has been posted before...
I just wanted to know, for all those that take anavar, does it mess with your periods?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

G Kaur said:


> Hi, I'm new to this and not sure if this has been posted before...
> I just wanted to know, for all those that take anavar, does it mess with your periods?


 Yes it can. Using the drug can cause hormonal imbalances that can potentially effect your menstrual cycle.


----------

